# Denon avr-2112ci



## braven

I picked one of these up from Crutchfield the day they came out (couple weeks ago). All I can say is WOW. The built in AirPlay is just sick. Very happy with my purchase.


----------



## OptimusPrime

Have you noticed any difference in the video quality via HDMI? There is a lot of discussion on the AVSforum that there is "clipping" occuring when video is output to the TV. I am in the market to possibly buy one...so I am very curious.


----------



## braven

I haven't noticed anything weird with the video. If anything, I think it looks better than the replaced Denon (AVR-2105). If you're worried, I would buy it from a company with a liberal return policy.


----------



## KroyT

I've always loved Denon receivers. I've tried Pioneer and Sony but love Denon the most of all. They make solid-built receivers and hopefully they fix the clipping issue if there is one. I don't run my video through my Denon, so I'm not really aware of the quality of the stream.

Has anyone ever tried Onkyo? I know they've been around for a while. I saw some of their receivers at hh gregg and was wondering what people thought of them.


----------



## OptimusPrime

I hear ya. Had an old AVR3300 forever, and then the board went bad. The thing lasted over 10 years. I'm using a friend's HK 235 in the meanwhile.

I was waiting for the Denon's to start doing a mid-range networking receiver, so I am definitely interested in the 1912s and up. The 2112 is very attractive because of the XT. And - if the newer Denon's are built as tough as the old ones, I'd love to own another. 

I really hope they roll out some firmware to fix these issues though - there is an issue ARC and HDMI-CEC on some tvs (Samsung-Anynet confirmed). I have a Samsung!!!

And, I just read up that some guy had two units that were unable to update the firmware. The video issue concerns me the most. I'll definitely buy one, IF they fix these issues.


----------



## braven

If it makes you feel any better. I have a Samsung as well (The LN-T5271). The family is using the Denon right now so I can't try a firmware update. I did try a week ago and there wasn't one available.


~update~
I just checked and there's no firmware update available.


----------



## danielb6752

My AVR-2112CI detected a new firmware update today on power-up and is installing now. It said the update will take 22 minutes. So far I am halfway in, and it has done updates to "MAIN", "DSP", "OSD", and "EIMG".

In terms of my general observations on the receiver:
- network features are cool enough, but nowhere near as slick as using something like a boxee box or PS3. The apps are quite basic and the screen is relatively low resolution (720x480). Onkyo and Sony receivers probably do this better.
- sometimes the receiver has locked up on the Net/USB mode.
- zone 2 audio can only come from analog sources... so i have basically had to parallel RCA cables from my DirecTV, PS3, and Xbox in order to hear them in Zone 2.
- the remote control functionality for Zone 2 is terrible. I still haven't figured out how to turn zone 2 off using the remote.
- I just use 2.1 stereo for music now, I don't like the DSP modes (in my AVR-2807 I liked 5ch stereo and matrix sometimes)
- the amp is very good about keeping a solid hdmi signal up to the TV when it switches video or stereo modes, etc. 
- 6 HDMIs is clutch, the cheaper ones with just 4 inputs and fixed input names is much less elegant (though a great value!)
- only 1 each toslink and coax digital audio input.

This all said, the sound quality has been good and (IMO) better than the AVR-2807 it replaced. I got a good price and am happy with it, though I think for bells and whistles an onkyo might have been a better decision.


----------



## OptimusPrime

I recently bought a 2311...I was looking at the 1912 and the 2112, but I had some reservations about the clipping and the software "bugginess." I am really happy with my 2311 - I am AMAZED at the sound and video quality.


----------

